
No, Microsoft’s Windows 10 does not feature lockscreen “ads” - fekberg
http://mspoweruser.com/no-microsofts-windows-10-not-feature-lockscreen-ads/
======
mtmail
> While these are “ads” strictly speaking, we’re not going to call them ads.

> Microsoft offering up a recommendation of Tomb Raider via wallpaper and a
> near hidden link [...] The user is likely someone who likes games, and would
> be interested in Tomb Raider, so he gets a wallpaper and a store link should
> he want the game.

Sorry, I still call that an ad, especially if it implies it learned from my
behavior/profile/harddrive content that I like games.

> This [lockscreen] offers up tips and tricks on how to use Windows and
> occasionally suggests up apps for users to try out.

If it contains links to the store then that's an ad as well.

------
eip
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tvp97SMZc6M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tvp97SMZc6M)

